# 2 Tsukasa Hinoura knives in stock



## JBroida (Apr 18, 2017)

From our instagram:







Holy crap... #GesshinTsukasa knives are in... just 2 knives this time, but they are pretty special... a left handed 300mm #yanagiba and a 150mm wa-petty... I'm pretty sure this is the only left handed Yanagiba Hinoura-San has done... it was a 4+ year wait. #tsukasa #hinoura #enryu #ryusuitobimon #damascus #handmade #handforged #japaneseknives #japaneseknifeimports
Copy and paste this link to find them on our site: https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/collections/tsukasa?sort_by=created-descending

Only one of each in stock... get em while they last


----------



## Anton (Apr 18, 2017)

F me


----------



## valgard (Apr 18, 2017)

That petty is to die for


----------

